# All dialects: step aside/move over



## Hemza

Hello,

How do you say "step aside/move over" in your dialect?

In Morocco, we have pretty funny and odd words that I'm sure even our Algerian neighbours wouldn't understand some of them :

ابعد (in the North=عليا, in the South=عنّي)
اقحز (eg7az) although sometimes, it sounds like "ek7az" because of the following ح.
زوّل
سير/امشي: those two are more like "go away".
اتنحّي
حيّد

There may be some others but I don't have them in mind right now.

Thank you for your input .


----------



## tounsi51

Hi

In TA we have

- اكزح
- ابعد
- باعد
- دنى


----------



## Interprete

Hemza said:


> اقحز (eg7az) although sometimes, it sounds like "ek7az" because of the following ح.





tounsi51 said:


> Hi
> - اكزح


Is there a typo or... ?


----------



## Hemza

tounsi51 said:


> In TA we have
> 
> - اكزح



I wouldn't have thought such word exists elsewhere. I guess it is the same as اقحز/اكحز

Thanks ya si tounsi 


Interprete said:


> Is there a typo or... ?


 It is either a typo, or une metathèse (metathesis?). You know, when two sounds are reversed?


----------



## tounsi51

Interprete said:


> Is there a typo or... ?



No it's not, we say اكزح


----------



## Hemza

Any other input?


----------



## Kaju1992

انقلع 
وآخر

In Saudi or زول!


----------



## cherine

In EA وَسَّع and, تعالَ كِدة (come this way) and another one that is a bit rude is تعالَ على جنب.
Actually, even وسع، تعالَ كدة can also be considered rude without additions like ممكن تِوَسَّع شوية، ممكن تيجي كدة/الناحية دي and preferably a لو سمحت، من فضلك .


----------



## elroy

In Palestinian: زِيح or حَيِّد


----------



## Hemza

Kaju1992 said:


> In Saudi or *زول*!





elroy said:


> In Palestinian: *حَيِّد*



I didn't expect them being used somewhere else (or at least, in the same way as in Morocco). @elroy Do you know what is the origin of زيح?



cherine said:


> preferably a لو سمحت، من فضلك .


Thank you  . I only knew وسع. Also, I can't remember last time I heard it being said in a polite way from Maghrebis (not only Moroccans). We would say عافاك in Morocco but this remains theory  (except in a formal context).

Thank you all. Other inputs are of course welcomed.


----------



## elroy

Hemza said:


> I didn't expect them being used somewhere else (or at least, in the same way as in Morocco).


 Yes, that is surprising, especially because حَيِّد is regional within Palestine. 


Hemza said:


> Do you know what is the origin of زيح?


 I didn't, but I looked it up and it appears to be an MSA word: تعريف و معنى زاح بالعربي في معجم المعاني الجامع، المعجم الوسيط ،اللغة العربية المعاصر  - معجم عربي عربي - صفحة 1. 


cherine said:


> In EA وَسَّع


 We use وَسِّع too, but that means "make space" as opposed to "move over."  Of course, making space necessitates moving over, but you could also move over for other reasons.  For example, a photographer may tell his photo subject to زِيح or حَيِّد for a better pose, but وَسِّع wouldn't work in that context.


----------



## Mahaodeh

elroy said:


> In Palestinian: زِيح or حَيِّد



I think I may have heard حيّد a couple of times or so, but I think زيح is much more common.

In Iraqi Arabic اتدنى ليغاد means 'move over'. Interestingly, the word اتدنى can also mean 'come closer' if you did not add the ليغاد after it.

For step aside, the expression انطي طريق is commonly used especially if you need the space for others to move. Otherwise it's وخّر that can also mean 'move away' and in some contexts even 'go away'.


----------



## tounsi51

In Morocco حيّد means "to remove" and حيّد علي  "to move over" or "to give space"

اتدنى is close to the Algerian/Tunisian دنى


----------



## momai

In Syria:
بعّدلي هيك 
روح عجنب
زيح شوي
وسّع هيك
 تخِّر (rarely used nowadays, part of the تراث)
-----
Some of the words that are mentioned in this thread but are not used for this purpose in Syria :
حيّد على : to stop by 
تدنى : to become low


----------



## Hemza

tounsi51 said:


> In Morocco حيّد means "to remove" and حيّد علي  "to move over" or "to give space



Actually, one may also say حيّد to say "move aside", like "زوّل". Both are transitive but when used alone, it is implicitly "حيّد/زوّل روحك/راس

دنى probably exists but I never heard it. May be other Moroccans on the forum know better than me


----------



## I.K.S.

Mahaodeh said:


> For step aside, the expression انطي طريق is commonly used especially if you need the space for others to move. Otherwise it's وخّر that can also mean 'move away' and in some contexts even 'go away'.


That sound a bit familiar to our local usage , we also commonly say  : سمط من الطريق or اتسوخر


----------



## cherine

elroy said:


> We use وَسِّع too, but that means "make space" as opposed to "move over."  Of course, making space necessitates moving over, but you could also move over for other reasons.  For example, a photographer may tell his photo subject to زِيح or حَيِّد for a better pose, but وَسِّع wouldn't work in that context.


You're right, and the same applies in EA. He'd say تعالى كدة شوية for example, or تعالى يمين شوية/تعالى شمال شوية , but not وسّع.


Mahaodeh said:


> I think I may have heard حيّد a couple of times or so, but I think زيح is much more common.
> [...]Otherwise it's وخّر that can also mean 'move away' and in some contexts even 'go away'.





momai said:


> In Syria:
> [...] تخِّر (rarely used nowadays, part of the تراث)


Interesting and thanks for the reminder, guys! We do have اِنْزَاح and اِتَّاخِر , but as far as I know, the latter is mostly used in rural areas and by older generations.


----------



## Hemza

إتحادية قبائل الشاوية said:


> That sound a bit familiar to our local usage , we also commonly say  : سمط من الطريق or اتسوخر



 Never heard about those hahah I feel like we both come from different countries . Are these expressions typical from the West or used across the country? I may be the ignorant one . The first expression sounds funny though.


----------



## I.K.S.

اتسوخر might be a bit common across the country ,سمط is more like a rural one, so i think is chiefly western ,but the younger generations no longer use it..me included


----------



## Hemza

إتحادية قبائل الشاوية said:


> اتسوخر might be a bit common across the country ,سمط is more like a rural one, so i think is chiefly western ,but *the younger generations no longer use it*..me included



Oh


----------



## Dhawawdi

In Algeria:
ابعدلي
وخر
ادِنى


----------



## ayed

أزحف لي


----------

